# 2014 acorns



## tree cutter 08 (May 23, 2014)

Haven't been high yet but 1200ft up to 1800ft the red oaks we cut this week have been absolutely loaded. Haven't seen any whites yet. Already looking better than last year.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 23, 2014)

Ill be up in the swallows creek and chatt wma's with the dog this weekend so Ill be on the look out for the oaks! Gonna check a couple of my favorite ridges and saddles!


----------



## The mtn man (May 23, 2014)

I can't tell yet, blooms have just gone, we won't know if they produced for a bit yet. Maybe they had good pollination due to not as much rain as last year.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 25, 2014)

Well did see some green, small, acorn sprouts high at above 3000 ft in chatt wma. No bear sign. Did manage to make it home with 4 ticks on me and 3 on my best buddy Peter aka my dog. So guys becareful and wear 100 deet! Also tons of spider webs so wear a long bill if you got one!


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 25, 2014)

Please keep us updated as to what you are finding.  I had to scout like crazy all summer last year to find a few red oaks to hunt.  I did end up killing a nice bear with my recurve and guided three of my buddies to bears as well but it was sure tough with the crop we had.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 25, 2014)

I went up on the mountain this evening. Black berries are just now in full bloom up there. I hope we have some acorns. Right now the bear are low and I know where 8 were saw in about a 30ac cut corn field yesterday. Course I went there today and nothing but tracks.


----------



## Hammer Spank (May 26, 2014)

Ticks are the worst Ive ever seen them this year


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 26, 2014)

Got some white oaks to cut this week in habersham so ill see what they look like.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 28, 2014)

Cut a big white today and it's looking good so far. Lots of little acorns coming on. This is 1500 ft range. Be several more weeks probably before u can see them in the mts with binoculars.


----------



## The mtn man (May 28, 2014)

Sounds good, It looks like there should be no reason for the acorn crop to fail this year. spring was slow but didn't have a freeze or bad frost after hardwoods put out. Maybe big game will come down a little lower this fall.I'm gettin too old and fat to climb, LOL.


----------



## rivercritter (May 29, 2014)

im an amatuer when it comes to trees and plants but iv been tryin the past couple yrs to pay more attetion. i have seen no trees with acorns on them as of yet. some one mentioned buds? i saw green buds on alot of trees last yr they just never made anything. so i dont see how an accurate opnion or statment on acorn crop could be made at this point. there was alot of red oaks last yr its just all of them where rotten. i thnk it will be better than last yr. and rain is what killed them last yr so abundance of rain isnt always the best thing.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 16, 2014)

From what I can tell right now, whiteoaks are loaded.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 16, 2014)

What elevation you seeing? Looking like it's going to be a absolute bumper crop for whites and reds if they hold out. May be tough hunting, but the game sure could use the food after last year.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd say they are in the lower elevations this year.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 17, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> What elevation you seeing? Looking like it's going to be a absolute bumper crop for whites and reds if they hold out. May be tough hunting, but the game sure could use the food after last year.



Low tree cutter, I don't even bother looking too high if we got acorns low, when I say low I'm looking between 2200-3000ft. If you get higher than unicoi gap and find good acorns, I would like to know, I'm planning on getting back to hunting with my hound hunting buddies this year, been away from bear hunting for a while, I miss the fun. I think they gonna be fat this year.My house is just under 3000ft, whiteoaks are looking loaded around the house.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 17, 2014)

Id like to see the white oaks loaded up between 2300 and 3000. Sounds like thats where they are anyway. I am itching to start scouting but doubt Ill be able to see any acorns yet.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 17, 2014)

How are the blackberries up there this year?  Ours are loaded down here around cherokee/putnam.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 17, 2014)

Black berries did good, I seen a place the other day where timber had been cleared off, and rasberries took over, I have never seen so many rasberries.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 17, 2014)

White oaks here are loaded up to 2000 ft. Haven't went any higher yet. Picked a couple of blackberrys this morning that were ripe. They are absolutely loaded. I may get to hunt some spots this year that have been a barren waste land the last couple of years.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 18, 2014)

Tree cutter, funny thing is we're not seeing many bears this summer yet, normally they are taking out bird feeders by now, but I have only heard of a couple, I'm not even seeing tracks on the road banks like I usually do, I know there somewhere, I guess their not hungry enough yet.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 18, 2014)

See some tracks last week on a road were cutting in. Looked to be a 50 or 60 pounder. Only bear sign I seen. Haven't been looking but haven't heard anybody having trouble yet. Lots of corn coming up so it won't be long.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 18, 2014)

Seems odd. They should be ravenous after a long winter and a poor mast crop in the fall.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jun 21, 2014)

Plenty of acorns this year. The white oaks I checked today between 2200 and 2800 were all loaded. Its going to take a lot of walking to kill bears this year.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 23, 2014)

These are at 1900ft


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 5, 2014)

I checked some whote oaks at around 3,700' in the NF in Union County last Tuesday, and they were loaded. Acorn crop is looking good this year!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep.  Red, scarlet, and chestnut oaks will rot on the ground this year.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 3, 2014)

Found a red dropping early. Put a camera on it and got a sow with 4 cubs, sow with 3 cubs, and a smaller boar. 10 bears at 1 tree. None of the acorns are rotten. The white oaks still have a ways to go.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 4, 2014)

Got plenty of white oak acorns in my back yard (2400ft) but are a pretty good ways from being mature. Just big caps with little eyes.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 6, 2014)

Im guessing the blackberries are soon to be done and theyll be switching to early dropping red oaks. They should be climbing white oaks in the next week or two if they havent already. Ill be doing a lot of checking while looking for a pig during the small game opener. 

Between all the summer and fall food, by the time rifle opens, bears should be the biggest theyve been in years.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 7, 2014)

I got pin oaks dropping at the house, got my fire wood covered with tin, and it sounds like a gun going off. Might have to change to a tarp.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 7, 2014)

I was in the NF in union county last weekend and the acorns are dropping like mad.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 7, 2014)

The Fever said:


> I was in the NF in union county last weekend and the acorns are dropping like mad.



Northern red and scarlets?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 7, 2014)

The Fever said:


> I was in the NF in union county last weekend and the acorns are dropping like mad.


I've saw em here in Northern Forsyth to but they are dead little ones and that aint good. Hope they dont all fall premature. Thats what happened last yr.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 7, 2014)

Ill be up again next week and give a report from 2500-3900. I really doubt those trees are all going to abort this year because they have all been loaded. Pigs seem to really like the aborted ones btw.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 8, 2014)

Was up at The Chattoohoochie WMA on Sunday and saw a ton of white and red oaks on the ground. Don't really ever recall seeing them on the ground in these numbers this early ever.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 8, 2014)

All I could find was handful of white oak acorns last year; and I walked miles over different elevations. Saw about 10-12 bears over 4 days. Most were little, and a few were poor (skinny). 

Sounds like we will have opposite problem this year. I couldn't pinpoint a feeding bear last year. It was only bears on the move, searching for food. 

You guys think we will have healthier bears this year? Also, do you think it's easier to hunt when there is no food, verses when there is an over-abundance?


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 8, 2014)

I found one place last year in probably 100 miles of walking that was loaded with red oaks. Me and my buddies saw over 40 bears there in a few hunts. I killed one, two were wounded and unrecovered and another buddy missed one. 

We were also finding bears early last year in blackgums. 

This year it will be harder to find a great spot but there are always trees they prefer. Best be in really good shape this year if you plan to hunt bears.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 11, 2014)

White oaks are coming along good. Some more than others


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 11, 2014)

Dang. The bears are going to have to go all of ten feet from their bed to find breakfast, lunch, and dinner this year.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 11, 2014)

From what I've seen the bigger trees are farther along than the medium and smaller trees.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking good treecutter bout the same here but I have noticed a lot of trees are bare but a good portion has good mast


----------



## The Fever (Aug 14, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I've saw em here in Northern Forsyth to but they are dead little ones and that aint good. Hope they dont all fall premature. Thats what happened last yr.



Many were falling premature. Other trees looked like bear had ravaged the bases recently to get up there. I am new to bear hunting but isnt that a bit early? Could it be due to the lack of a mast crop last year?


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 14, 2014)

They climb them all summer long to check and see which ones will have acorns when the time comes. I would bet that theyre starting to climb and eat them about now.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 14, 2014)

Boys the white oaks are as loaded as I have seen them in years. Gonna make for some tough hunting in the mountains this fall, but man o man the turkeys will be fat and vocal next spring.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2014)

Seen 3 coon in one white oak tonight. 1 in another. This was Gilmer co. They had to have acorns in em but I couldnt see them.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 15, 2014)

Seen 3 coon in one white oak tonight. 1 in another. This was Gilmer co. They had to have acorns in em but I couldnt see them.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 17, 2014)

Bears are climbing to check them but acorns arent ripe enough to eat yet. Theyve really spread out since the blackberries are done.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

I did not see a lot of mature acorns yet, I am a little nervous, but it might be great for hunting. They are lots of them in the trees in Dawson co. I hog hunted in the stand for about 4 hrs. This morning and seen a coon w/ 3 littles ones. And no hogs but a good bit of sign. 
Oh yea there is fixin to be a good many muscadines hit the ground also.


----------



## JWilson (Aug 18, 2014)

I have seen bears in the white oaks already. The one from Friday was distroying the tree.


----------

